# highpoint raid and fstab

## Guest

what should fstab look like when your running off a raid 0 array with a hpt370a controller

to run fdisk i type /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc

then the partitions are /part1 for boot /part2 is swap and /part3 is root

so like i ran '#mke2fs -j /dev/ataraid/disc0/part3' when dcreating the file system on the root partition

help before the system finishes emerging...lol

----------

## Guest

Your fstab should look like this I think:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/ataraid/disc0/part1                /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1
> 
> /dev/ataraid/disc0/part2                none            swap            sw                      0 0
> ...

 

The final number on each line ('1' for /boot and '2' for /) makes sure an fsck is run after that partition has been mounted a certain number of times (or a certain number of days, whichever is sooner) which is just for security.

Dave

----------

